# Connecting pex to galvanized



## uwditto (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm going to be running some new 1/2" supply lines for a basement remodel. the current plumbing to a 1st floor bathroom is galvanized steel and I need to get the plumbing up into the joist space so I can make head room. The supply lines to the lav and toilet that come out of the basement ceiling drop down too low and I'd like to cut the pipe shorter and connect it to pex. Is there an easier way to do this than cutting the pipe and re-threading it to get an adapter on there? I've heard a bit about "dresser fittings"...can those be used in this scenario? Does "Shark Bite" make a fitting that would work?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

start at meter and run all new in pex if you are wondering why cut the galvanized pipe and the odds are it will be filled to about a pencil size hole 
shark bites will work but crimp fittings will cost you a lot less in the long run


----------



## uwditto (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for your reply...

I would replace it all the way to the source, but the pipes go into the wall on the first floor and I don't want to tear open wall for this. Would a dresser fiitting do the job well...or is the best thing just to re-tap the galvanized pipe?


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

i would saw pipe un thread at fitting reconnect as needed to thread in a sharkbite or crimp fitting to pipe adaptor. make sure you use thread seal tape or paste on thread connections


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

also let us know how restricted inside of galvanized pipe is when you cut it open just to see if the odds are in my favor


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

also if not changing all galvanized piping make sure you keep it accessible for future replacement because it will need it in future other option is replace all you can now then as you change 1 st floor fixtures it is easy to just remove the rest then and replace with pex by going through floor instead of through wall


----------



## uwditto (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I'll try and put the fitting as close to the 1st floor as possible since we will eventually remodel that bathroom. 

I'll repost next week and tell you how closed off that pipe is. :thumbsup:

By the way, if it is pretty closed up, would it be a good idea to cleanout as much of those pipes as I can? I think they only go up 2 feet or so to the bathroom.


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

How old is your house? How old is the galvanized pipe? You are better off getting rid of it while you can before it causes major issues. I know it sounds pretty bad, but it will end up being a lot worse. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## uwditto (Jan 18, 2012)

I know I'm a little late in replying but I did all the plumbing and it turned out great. The galvanized pipe wasn't too bad...i think it had all been placed in the 80's, but there was a little corrosion. I ended up replacing all the piping in the 1st floor bathroom with pex so i wouldn't have to deal with connections and avoid future headaches. All-in-all, it turned out well...thanks for the advice and help!


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Jay and Brandon are correct. This is a FRAM Oil Filter Commercial. "Pay me now, or PAY me later. Take out all the galvanized pipe now. If not, it will pop a leak in the middle of a wedding. Murphy was an Optimist, and rust never sleeps.

:whistling2:


----------

